#ubuntu-us-la 2011-04-15
<r2d2rogers> I'm waiting to see if I'm moving before I renew my membership on the launchpad team
<Robdgreat> ahh
<Robdgreat> we were wondering
<r2d2rogers> oh?
<r2d2rogers> saw me expire?
<Robdgreat> Wes did
<r2d2rogers> <G>
